# Small trees in vivarium?



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

I'd like to create a japanese garden-esque viviarium. Are there any small trees that would be ok? I've heard some ficus might be ok but I'm not certain. How quickly do they grow? Is one species better than another?


----------



## Caesin (Aug 10, 2016)

Polyscias fruticosa might work, but I found it resents being overwatered (like a lot of plants, lol). Have you looked at Violet Barn? They have a section of miniature woody and tender shrubs and "trees". Look for them in the Terrarium Plant section. I don't have any personal experience with these species, but they do have some other vivarium appropriate plants (some nice epiphytic fern species and Peperomia trifloia) that I've grown successfully, so they seem to know what does and doesn't work in a tank. Best of luck in your search!


----------



## skoram (Apr 20, 2015)

Can you share how large or, more importantly, how tall your vivariums will be? I recently looked into the same thing for my arboreal gecko vivarium. It's not easy finding trees that are small enough-they are intrinsically tall. I found that some dracaena species could work well but you have to trim them occasionally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

